# [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(3-1)/(3-1)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 4, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Artest / Odom / Bynum*


_*Preview*_


> Ron Artest left the Houston Rockets to sign with a Los Angeles Lakers team he felt gave him the best chance to finally win a ring.
> 
> Houston, though, is now playing at a high level without Artest and two other superstars - and with former Laker Trevor Ariza.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I will predict aloss, like the last three games.:grinning:
So goooooo Rockets.:headbang:
One last thing, let Ron Artest shoots the ball a lot.:yes:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Budinger may miss the game due to injury.:wtf: 



> On Monday, Chase Budinger was not worried about a sprained left ankle suffered in the fourth quarter against the Jazz. By Tuesday, however, it was sore enough that he could not guess whether he will be available to play tonight, potentially taking a key reserve out of the Rockets' rotation.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6701929.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck tonight.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> Best of luck tonight.



Thanks man.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This will definiatly be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2004)

They should cheer Ron Artest when he's introduced, but more importantly, cheer him to shoot as much as he can. 

The game will be a war tonight! Predicting a blowout in favor of Houston.


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2004)

And to the fulfillment of my wishes, the crowd is yelling at Artest to shoot it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What a pass from Chuck to Brooks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good game thus far.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I think we are in good shape to win this game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Aaron mother****ing Brooks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh dear. Kobe Bryant is Kobe Bryant.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh my god Artest.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I believe in Brooks and Battier and Ariza.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ariza!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn Ron nails a 3 against his old team then Ariza nails one against his old team.

And this is like the worst time for a stream to die on me.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're going to overtime and my stream is broken.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hayes is beast.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Chuckwagon strikes again.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What a terrible way to end a great game.:rant:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The whistle will never be blown on that last play.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lucking fakers!!!!!!!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*What a game*, without Yao, T-mac and we still only lost by 1 in overtime.
If we have Chase Budinger tonight.:mad2:
This team is for real.:champagne:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mtlk said:


> What a terrible way to end a great game.:rant:


Indeed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where the Lakers and Rox lost no love*
> 
> *Los Angeles Lakers 103, Houston 102*
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------

